Ask HN: What is the best taxonomy / ontology to describe the world of computing? - adrian_mrd
======
AnimalMuppet
Well, at a top level, hardware and software (and maybe firmware).

Within software, maybe OSes, databases, graphics, games, embedded, web
programming, languages, scientific/numeric, a couple other major areas that
I'm forgetting at the moment, and probably a hundred smaller specialties.

